# Retaining wall installation - what else should I do?



## rllynch1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Long time TLF lurker.

I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to get a 3 foot tall retaining wall (with appropriate drainage behind - gravel and piping) at the back of my yard to flatten the slope and adjust the (lack of) drainage that the builder basically left me to deal with. The plan is to have the wall curve in on either end and then run the length of the backyard, along that mulch area. Going to add a drain box and French drain on the right side of the photos to carry the water towards the road. I've already taken the necessary steps for sign off from neighbors and HOA and spoken with our town to make sure we're doing this correctly.

My question is - what should I make sure I'm including in the project since the yard is going to get pretty torn up already? I've considered lighting for the wall, and considered running my own in-ground irrigation, but I can't think of anything else. I don't want to get to the end of this project and regret not doing something that'll be a huge PITA after the work is done.

We may add a fence in a couple years so I've tried to factor for that.

So…suggestions??


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

What are you going to do about that swale that is running through the entirety of your neighbors' backyards.. are you thinking of shifting the portion on your land back toward the rear property line? I know you said you want to level but 
I'm having a hard time picturing how your plan will work out well, especially since the houses behind you have a higher elevation than your yard so any 'leveling' on your side will still be the low point and collect all the water. From the pictures it looks like a culvert pipe is what you really need (want?) but that's not very practical either. Not just from a cost perspective but the overall topographical plan.
Speaking of cost, have you gotten any cost estimates on building that wall??


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

You hiring someone or doing it yourself?


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

where does that swale output end up? culvert drainage pipe perhaps? there's a reason why the swale run the entire length of the backyards from what I can see.


----------



## rllynch1 (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm hiring this out. I understand your concerns and that's actually why I've ensured that I'll have drainage behind the wall as well as a drain box and a french drain to carry that water out of the yard. Total cost of everything I mentioned in my original post will be around $9k. My concern doesn't lie with how the swale will go away or where the water will go - I've discussed in extreme detail with the contractor about that.

The reason I posted was more to ask about any additional things I should take into consideration when doing the wall...electrical? In ground irrigation? A security device that shoots frickin' laser beams?

I'm really just trying to see what else I should add while everything is torn up.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Are you planning a shed somewhere, in that case you might consider running utilities for that as well, potentially water/electric/sewage.

Or maybe a nice pergola somewhere on that flat yard that needs lightning/electricity.

Do you have a dog or thinking about a robomower? In that case you could put the boundary wire for either in as well.

What kind of fuel do you have, if you have propane, are you considering a generator/bbq/outdoor kitchen hookup?

For irrigation, did you also consider maybe adding drip lines for a flower bed at the end of your wall?

I guess in general, design your ultimate backyard, of what you would want it do be in 5 years or so, and prepare for any of the above type structures?


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Can you put a well in, to save on your water bill
Maybe it'll pay for itself over time


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You definitely need a pool with laser beam sharks…

Irrigation install will tear up the lawn some. If you are planning on one you should do it now to avoid lawn repair down the road. You will want the landscape set before the irrigation install so that you don't need to move heads for new garden beds (though it usually isn't that bid a hassle to move them). Other than that, most lawn things would not need much for the lawn to recover. Basically anything that needs heavy equipment or digging should be done now.


----------

